# First time HO: The Very beginning



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

This all started with me doing a diorama for my nephew. I ended up buying flex track so he could run the DC locomotive around his room 


Then I caught the bug...... BAD. I had scale modeling experience(1/350th scale ships) but had no clue as where to get started on my own layout. I knew I wanted DCC, since I felt like I could do a more professional job overall. 

The room I am working in is small, but just big enough to handle a wall mounted layout with 22" radius curves. So far the design will be point to point. The system is set to run on a Digitrax DB-150 and an eventual booster unit(and at that time I will convert to IR controls.

So I've been gathering locomotives whenever I can, but I had no way of testing them until I finally hooked everything together on a test track. MY GOD, firing up the sound on the SD-70ACe's was SO freaking gratifying.....apart from the fact that 3 out of my 5 locos don't have sound.


So we all have to start somewhere. The room isn't ready just yet, but will be soon. I'll use this post as my main buildup article for the benchwork and layout.

The loco roster is
-2 MTH SD70ACe with Proto Sound, UP #8444 & #8439
-1 Atlas Dash 8-40b, Cotton Belt #8076
-1 Bachmann Spectrum SD-45, Santa Fe#5418
-1 Bachmann GP-30, UP# 733 

Future addons
-2 MTH ES44(hopefully they announce the roadnames soon)
-3 BLI AC6000's, UP roadname
-2 BLI AC6000's, BNSF roadname
-1 Atlas Dash 8-40b, Cotton Belt(new unit number)
- and eventually a UP Bigboy........


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Let there be light and there was light.
Let there be sound and there was sound. 
And everyone was joyful and happy.

Your on your way, there is no turning back! 
Keep it up and you can get your trainaholic t shirt or hat.

By all means do the room first, plan it for your RR.
I wish I did that to my dungeon. hwell:

Ps,
No offence but your pictures are way too big.


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

yeah, I'll fix the picture thing....and get a trainaholic t-shirt, or just lots of Union Pacific memorabilia


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pictures are fine now.
There is plenty of UP memorabilia out there to fill up your room.:smilie_daumenpos:

You have enough electric outlets? Lights?
Now is the time to add them.

Did you think about what your going to do on the wall?
Backdrop? Paint one on? 

Shelves for displaying some trains? Now is the time to put them up.

I wish I had thought more before I built the table in my dungeon.
Too late now. 
Wait till the kids move out, I got most of the second floor for the HO.
Unless I put the HO on the other side of the dungeon along with my N?
Then I can start on a S layout upstairs. 

I still like the ideal of a complete room to room shelf layout on the first floor, cut holes in all the walls to all the rooms but the bathroom. 
But the old (young) lady says "DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT WHILE I AM ALIVE".
You knows what that means? 
If I want to get "her" wound up I walk around with a tape measure measuring the walls up by the ceilings. :laugh:

One can never have enough trains! :smokin:
And like my signature says, I don't discriminate, I like them all.:thumbsup:

Hello My name is ED I....am a trainaholic. :smokin:


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm switching all the outlets to GCFI and will be doing high powered track lighting for the room. I've got a glass display cabinet for extra trains. The backdrop is going to be one huge panoramic photo of the area I am modeling. 

And other scales..... geeze I wish I could afford an outdoor G-scale layout....but the backyard belongs to my dog for now. I would hate to clean dog poop off the track.

EDIT: I am though making sure I save some wall space for a wet bar and mini fridge


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Flynn_lives said:


> And other scales..... geeze I wish I could afford an outdoor G-scale layout....but the backyard belongs to my dog for now. I would hate to clean dog poop off the track


Just get a locomotive with a plow.
A rotary plow so it throws it away.
Spray paint it white first so it looks like snow being thrown.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

big ed said:


> Spray paint it white first so it looks like snow being thrown.


Snow don't stink like that, though!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

>>>>>> hits the fan!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A Point to point layout is great but will you have loops at each end for
continuous running? If single track main, that would mean reverse loop
controller will be needed at each end. They're automatic and take the
trouble out of running.

I just got back from a visit with my brother. I have 2 of those
Bachmann GPs like yours, he has one and a dummy. The 4 of them
sure looked great heading up about 24 cars around his DCC layout.

Don


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

This is one of the basic layouts I have considered doing. Except at the apex of both loops, there will be turnouts that bypass the loops. That plan uses #4 &#6 turnouts, and 18" radius curves, but I am upping them to 22" curves. 











Those MTH SD-70ACe's consisted together, can pull all the other loco's without any problems. I'm going to try to do a pull test with the pair to see just how powerful they are.

I really do want to find someone who can add sound to the Dash 8-40B(I'll eventually have the pair)....or if Atlas ever re-releases them, hopefully they will make a sound version.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As drawn that's just a nice 'stretched' out oval with a siding. No
reverse loops there. But uncertain of the 'bypass' at the Apex
of the loops.

Don


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

Here it is with the red being the extended track I was talking about, making a point to point layout, combined with a continuous loop.... If I can find a way to do a dropout section to clear the doorway those two lines will connect.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The addition of the red line sure makes a nice big oval but
no reverse loop.

Are you thinking of a Lift or drop bridge at the door? 

I would urge you to consider one or the other. Due to a
complex crossover at my door I have to crawl under and
that does get old after a while.

If you do go to a movable bridge, be sure to create an 
isolated track section on both sides of it that would stop a
train when the bridge is not in place. Those sections
would get power thru a microswitch or a simple plate
and contact on the bridge so there is no power when
bridge is open. Your locos would thank you. 

Don


----------



## Flynn_lives (Jul 6, 2013)

A moveable bridge is in the works. 

I bought a crap ton of flextrack today, but the local shops seem to be out of any turnouts(code 83).

I'm gonna try and finish the room in the next 2 days and then start on the benchwork.


For the test track I used 18 gauge solid wire for feeders. Should I step back to 20 or 22 gauge?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

*Feeder wire.*

18 gauge should be fine !








:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

